# Venus Optics adds RF mounts to some of their current Laowa lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 16, 2022)

Anhui China, December 13, 2022 – Venus Optics, a pioneer in producing unique photo and cine lenses, announced today the addition of new mounts for the Magic Shift Converter (MSC), transforming the normal lenses into a professional shift lens with ±10mm shift capability. On top of the existing Canon EF, Nikon F and Nikon G

See full article...


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Dec 16, 2022)

The shift adapter sounds like a very interesting concept. I wonder how many people might get one of those.
The 9mm f/2.8 Zero-D is for APS-C cameras, isn't it?


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 16, 2022)

Exploreshootshare said:


> The shift adapter sounds like a very interesting concept. I wonder how many people might get one of those.
> The 9mm f/2.8 Zero-D is for APS-C cameras, isn't it?


Correct! From https://www.venuslens.net/product/9mm/


----------



## Kit. (Dec 16, 2022)

Exploreshootshare said:


> The shift adapter sounds like a very interesting concept. I wonder how many people might get one of those.


It's a shifting teleconverter. Depending on the quality of the glass (both the converter glass and the converted lens) vs. the pixel pitch of your camera, you might be able to get the same or better effect just by cropping.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 16, 2022)

That 65mm seems to be delayed thanks to 0 Covid lockdowns.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 17, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> That 65mm seems to be delayed thanks to 0 Covid lockdowns.


Isn't Laowa a Chinese company? Not sure. Anyway, there have been some huge recent lockdowns in China. Supply chains are still disrupted. I think I read that China has loosened up in the past week or so.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 17, 2022)

Ozarker said:


> Isn't Laowa a Chinese company? Not sure. Anyway, there have been some huge recent lockdowns in China. Supply chains are still disrupted. I think I read that China has loosened up in the past week or so.


Yes they are based in Heifei(Anhui province), China. China did "loosen" restrictions but the whole situation is still quite ambiguous.


----------



## tapanit (Dec 17, 2022)

Kit. said:


> It's a shifting teleconverter. Depending on the quality of the glass (both the converter glass and the converted lens) vs. the pixel pitch of your camera, you might be able to get the same or better effect just by cropping.


Also, as it requires a physical aperture ring it won't work with any (?) Canon EF lenses, only some 3rd party ones. I guess it could be a nice addition to the Laowa 12mm lens though.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Dec 18, 2022)

I have to admit... I read this and found it interesting... but all it made me want is the RF TS lenses to come out sooner.


----------



## entoman (Dec 26, 2022)

Bdbtoys said:


> I have to admit... I read this and found it interesting... but all it made me want is the RF TS lenses to come out sooner.


The RF T/S lenses (at least some of them) will supposedly have AF, but most T/S work is done on a tripod - by nature it is a slowish process setting up a shot, so the value of AF is arguable. The EF mount versions are excellent, so why lust after the RF version?


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 26, 2022)

entoman said:


> The RF T/S lenses (at least some of them) will supposedly have AF, but most T/S work is done on a tripod - by nature it is a slowish process setting up a shot, so the value of AF is arguable. The EF mount versions are excellent, so why lust after the RF version?


The question is also whether they will Af before or after tilt or shift operation. I too do not see any relevant advantage in AF , for me at least. Yet, I'm only an occasional TS lens user. A professional might see it differently. Would be intersesting reading Keith Cooper's opinion on the subject!


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 26, 2022)

entoman said:


> The RF T/S lenses (at least some of them) will supposedly have AF, but most T/S work is done on a tripod - by nature it is a slowish process setting up a shot, so the value of AF is arguable. The EF mount versions are excellent, so why lust after the RF version?


The bare minimum improvement I'd like to see is that it can sense the amount of tilt and shift and log that to the EXIF. Other brands are already doing that. It would make applying lens corrections in post a lot more feasible.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 27, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> The question is also whether they will Af before or after tilt or shift operation. I too do not see any relevant advantage in AF , for me at least. Yet, I'm only an occasional TS lens user. A professional might see it differently. Would be intersesting reading Keith Cooper's opinion on the subject!


Maybe just to make the lens more useful for other photography? Just another feature to give it more value? I'd imagine the af would keep some traveler from carrying another lens. I've never owned a TS lens, so just spit balling.


----------



## entoman (Dec 27, 2022)

Ozarker said:


> Maybe just to make the lens more useful for other photography? Just another feature to give it more value? I'd imagine the af would keep some traveler from carrying another lens. I've never owned a TS lens, so just spit balling.


Funnily enough, one of the reasons why I love using my T/S-E 24mm is *because* it is slow to use. It takes time to set up a tripod, adjust the tilt and/or shift, and focus manually, during which time I'm spending more time also studying the composition, and noticing/eliminating distracting elements in the scene. If you haven't used one, hire one for a weekend and give it a try, it will be a revelation!

I'm sure there will be someone, somewhere, sometime, who can find a use for AF in a T/S lens...

and yes, It will be very interesting to hear Keith Cooper's opinions on this - if *anyone* will know how to get the best out of it, it will be Keith.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 27, 2022)

entoman said:


> It will be very interesting to hear Keith Cooper's opinions on this - if *anyone* will know how to get the best out of it, it will be Keith.


Yes! I'll be waiting to see what Keith does. Honestly, the reason I've not tried it is because of the process. I have a huge problem concentrating and staying on task these days. I tend to forget what I am doing sometimes. I drove away from a good Manfrotto light stand and light in the middle of the desert a few years ago. I have to have someone with me.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Jan 1, 2023)

Del Paso said:


> The question is also whether they will Af before or after tilt or shift operation. I too do not see any relevant advantage in AF , for me at least. Yet, I'm only an occasional TS lens user.


Yes, for my use of a TSE17 and generally wide angle the "missing" AF is not a problem.
But the TSE 90mm 2.8 as RF version with AF can be used as an portrait (or macro) lens also.

Two(!)-Eye-Autofokus with slightly tilted plane can be a nice thing, i guess....


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 1, 2023)

davidcl0nel said:


> Yes, for my use of a TSE17 and generally wide angle the "missing" AF is not a problem.
> But the TSE 90mm 2.8 as RF version with AF can be used as an portrait (or macro) lens also.
> 
> Two(!)-Eye-Autofokus with slightly tilted plane can be a nice thing, i guess....


Right!
I had forgotten (I do not use them!) the 50, 90 and 135mm TSEs. AF is certainly useful for them!
What could also be a benefit, if technically possible, is kind of an automatic hyperfocal function when tilting...I guess that's what you meant with two-eye AF.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jan 2, 2023)

entoman said:


> The RF T/S lenses (at least some of them) will supposedly have AF, but most T/S work is done on a tripod - by nature it is a slowish process setting up a shot, so the value of AF is arguable. The EF mount versions are excellent, so why lust after the RF version?


Because I don't have a TS lens yet, and I would like to get a native one when it's released. The rumored RF sounds better, and I can wait.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 2, 2023)

Keith, where are you?
We need your opinion!


----------



## entoman (Jan 2, 2023)

Bdbtoys said:


> Because I don't have a TS lens yet, and I would like to get a native one when it's released. The rumored RF sounds better, and I can wait.


That makes perfect sense. The EF mount versions however are extremely good, and mint copies can be had for less than a third of what you'll pay for a native RF version. For 99% of T/S photography, people will be using a tripod and focusing manually, so personally I question the *need* for AF - it seems more like a marketing *feature* than something of practical value.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 2, 2023)

entoman said:


> That makes perfect sense. The EF mount versions however are extremely good, and mint copies can be had for less than a third of what you'll pay for a native RF version. For 99% of T/S photography, people will be using a tripod and focusing manually, so personally I question the *need* for AF - it seems more like a marketing *feature* than something of practical value.


So, I'm a 1%... since I never use my TSE on a tripod.


----------



## entoman (Jan 2, 2023)

Del Paso said:


> So, I'm a 1%... since I never use my TSE on a tripod.


I've been known to do the same, occasionally


----------



## Kit. (Jan 2, 2023)

entoman said:


> I've been known to do the same, occasionally


I was using TS-E 17 as my walk around lens before I got RF 14-35.


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 3, 2023)

How about powered tilt&shift? The body could have something similar to the focus bracketing feature, but instead of moving the focus, it shifts the lens. And when its done, give you a JPEG composite of the result.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 3, 2023)

koenkooi said:


> How about powered tilt&shift? The body could have something similar to the focus bracketing feature, but instead of moving the focus, it shifts the lens. And when its done, give you a JPEG composite of the result.


That's exactly what I've been thinking of, but imagine how expensive such a lens would be.
Nikon's TS 19mm costs about Euro 3800, without any motorization or AF...


----------

